# Top 10 Favorite Horror Films of All Time



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

What are your favorite 10 films of all time, and why? Don't just give us a list, flesh it out and explain your position.

Hopefully we will see lists representative of the entire history of the genre, and not just stuff from the past 30 years.


----------



## chubacabra (Jun 14, 2007)

1. Psycho
Does this one really need an explanation?
2. Halloween (1978)
Myers is the best slasher out there, and this is definitely the best of the series. Just the creepiness of the mask and the randomness of the attacks, its all perfect.
3. Night of the Living Dead (Original)
Such a simple yet creepy movie. And the leader if my favorite genre, zombie movies
4. 28 Days Later
An amazing new direction for zombies, its like the NotLD of the new gen of zombies
5. The Evil Dead
Amazing low budget movie. And it borders between comical and creepy better than any other movie out there.
6. Saw
Amazingly creepy and again, the forefather of a new genre. Plus, I think its the best franchise out there
7. The Orphanage 
A scary movie that doesn't have to rely on startle scares to creep you out, with an extremely sad ending. It actually makes you feel for the characters unlike most horror movies
8. Bubba Ho-Tep
A hilarious B-movie, but with actual scary parts and with a lot of emotion (like The Orphanage)
9. Behind the Mask: The Rise of Leslie Vernon
A great addition to the slasher genre. Amazingly creative (if you haven't seen it, go rent it now)
10. The Descent
It actually scared me the first time I watched, something that hasn't happened in years


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Alot of these may be more on the thriller side of things, but... in no particular order:

*1. Ginger Snaps--* I guess it's the girl in me, but I love everything about this flick. It inspired and enthralled and there just aren't enough werewolf flicks out there! Life in Bailey Downs slide show is like crack to me.
*2. Silence of the Lambs--* Buffalo Bill is one of my all time favorite on-screen serial killers just in terms of his process and background. And, seriously, who can resist Anthony Hopkins? He's having such a good time playing his little games...
*3. Scream--* The movie that really got me into horror and slasher movies in general. Smart, fun, with a little flash. Though the "ghost face" mask is admittedly weak. After Scary Movie all I can picture is ghost face getting toasted...
*4. The Ring (US version)--* I actually had a nightmare the night after watching this ABOUT the movie and Samara, which hadn't happened since I was a kid. Great creepy atmosphere. The original was good, but it just didn't have the same punch for some reason...
*5. Horror Hotel (AKA:City of the Dead)--* The quintessential horror backdrop. I love this movie and have watched it so much, it's almost like a lullaby.
*6. Near Dark--* The bar scene is so classic. I get a horribly sick grin plastered on my face every time I see it. I love watching bad guys that really take joy from what they do. The fact that a woman directed makes it all the more menacing too. It's like Lost Boys (which I also love) but with balls.
*7. Ravenous--* So twistedly brilliant. The music, the period, the villian... Another woman director!
*8. Ernest Scared Stupid & Mr. Boogedy--* These two tie. Along with the Universal Monsters, these were my Halloween movies when I was a kid. It's all pure nostalgia. I used to absolutely torcher my little brother on late night road trips telling him the trees along the side of the road were trolls coming to life. Plus, Eartha Kitt and John Astin? what more could you ask for?
*9. Daughters of Darkness--* One persons Euro-trash is another's horror gem. Delhine Seyrig is just delicious as Elizabeth. 
*10. Halloween 1,2, 4-H20--* The aesthetic of michael Meyers is just the right blend of psychosis and evil-- the embodiment of the boogeyman. The most defined of the slasher franchise with background and history. I think, as a whole, the simplicity of Michael has made Halloween (except for maybe Resurrection) the most successful and continuously good sequel farm yet. They don't have to shoot him into space to get more notches in his knife handle. Even his Rob Zombie make-over has yet to bastardize him as sequels, prequels, "vs." for certain other slasher characters have.

Edit: The more I think about it the more the list fluxuates in my head-- Last House on the Left, Black Christmas, Fright Night AND Fright Night II, Dawn of the Dead, The Wolfman, Nosferatu, Carrie, The Hitcher... And how could I forget Draculas Daughter!!!! Hmm, I may need to think this out more thuroughly.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Director Dan Walton and I were talking about this very thing the other day. I'm almost embarrassed to say this, bro, but my Top 10 does consist of things within the last 30 years. If this had been a Top 10 vampire, werewolf, zombie, etc. list, then it would be a whole lot different.

Here go mine INPO:

1. *The Thing*-IMHO, this is _THE _quintessential horror movie of all time. Some come close, but don't quite get it right. All the elements are in place: a sense of being trapped with no help coming, paranoia, a genuinely plausible threat from the unknown, and the human will to survive even with such hopeless odds. John Carpenter is my favorite director for this movie alone. He made an H.P. Lovecraft film that wasn't based on any of the stories, in terms of atmosphere and content, successfully, I might add, and would do so some years later with *In The Mouth of Madness. The Thing* is a top-notch film that works not only as Horror, but Sci-Fi, Action, Thriller and Suspense. An additional thumbs up go to the actors involved like Kurt Russell and Keith David, not to mention Rob Bottin's SFX that even today, stand the test of time and far surpass the CGI crap that is generated at an alarming rate these days.

2. *Alien*-The same applies in this case, as with *The Thing*, but instead of John Carpenter, add Ridley Scott. Great creature, alien space ship and Nostromo, designs by H. R. Giger and Moebius. A fantastic haunted house epic tale in space, with atmosphere second to none.

3. *Jaws*-Yeah, the shark may look fake by today's standards, but you can't discount it's impact on modern horror, and the innate fear it has brought out in all of us about what lurks in the ocean's waters ready to swim up and eat you alive. I'm betting there's not one member here who goes to the beach who doesn't wonder "What if...?" before they head into the water, because of that movie.

4. *Re-Animator*-Over the top special efx, acting, comedy, gore, dialog and Jeffery Combs, as the mad scientist, Dr. Herbert West, make this film a "must have" in any Horror maven's collection.

5. *In The Mouth of Madness-*John Carpenter has two entries on my Top 10 list, and this is the second one. Sam Neill is great as a jaded insurance agent always looking for people trying to find a way to defraud the company he works for. When a notorious horror author vanishes and Neill's character John Trent goes to investigate, he finds a lot more than he bargained for in this pseudo-Lovecraft tale. Reality isn't what it used to be&#8230;

6. *Bram Stoker's Dracula*-I'm going to be right up front here where it comes to this films predecessors: While I love the classic Universal Lugosi outing, and I firmly believe Christopher Lee IS Dracula, none of the offerings they have been in even compares to this one. The horror, and underlying erotic elements, was played up in this film. Oldman's interpretation of the Lord Vampire is arguably the best ever, and the lavish sets were amazing.

7. *The Howling*-It is often argued in Horror circles, which is the superior werewolf film, this one, or John Landis' *An American Werewolf in London*. While I think the second one is great, I have a few issues with it, nothing major, but I still have a few. IMHO, *The Howling* is better. I really love the Werewolves in this Joe Dante classic, created by Rob Bottin, the protégé of Rick Baker, who did the effects for AAWIL, incidentally. The story isn't the best written, but the werewolves, and performance by Robert Picardo as the psychotic Eddie Quist, more than make up for any shortcomings.

8. *Hellraiser*-Clive Barker gave us a whole new interpretation of Hell with an S&M twist, and did so effectively. The Cenobites are incredible in this dark fairytale, and their rendering of pure evil, made Barker a household name almost overnight.

9. *Dawn of the Dead (1979)-*To me, this stands out as George A. Romero's finest film. The collapse of civilization has never looked so bleak in anything else that has come before, or since. This is Romero's take on consumerism, but as for me, I bypass all that crap, and see it for what it is, a pure horror film, where little by little, the dead eventually take over the world and humans are no longer on top of the food chain, but on the menu.

10. *Dawn of the Dead (2004)*- I don't so much as call this a remake, as a re-imagining. With the exception of the title, and some survivors take refuge in a mall, it has little, or nothing to do with the original of the same name. Say what you want about this particular movie, but I find jetting zombies scary as hell. Zack Snyder's film career was assured with this, his first, full length, feature.

HONORABLE MENTIONS: (These would have rounded out my twenty) *The Omen, The Exorcist, Pet Semetary, Angel Heart, Ravenous, Night of the Living Dead, Halloween, The Shining, Evil Dead II: Dead By Dawn, Phantasm.*


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

3. Jaws-Yeah, the shark may look fake by today's standards, but you can't discount it's impact on modern horror, and the innate fear it has brought out in all of us about what lurks in the ocean's waters ready to swim up and eat you alive. I'm betting there's not one member here who goes to the beach who doesn’t wonder "What if...?" before they head into the water, because of that movie.


If I may add to Sinister's comment, aside from the horror aspect, this movie is a stand out because of the three actors that carried much of the story and the characters they created. I still think the scene where Quint tells the story about surviving the USS Indianapolis sinking is one of the finest and most memorable ever filmed.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

My favorite horror movie top 10 are as follows.
1.Halloween-Michael Myers is the simplest creepy character of them all, and the theme song alone sends chills down your spine.
2.Jaws-I am still scared to go in the ocean.
3.The Fog- Not really scary but i like the story and how it creeps you out for most of the movie even though all you see is fog.
4.Pumpkin head-I just think he is one of the cooles looking creatures of all time.
5.Hocus Pocus-not sure if this qualifies for this, but i just really like the movie for general halloween fun.
6.Madman-Saw this movie as a kid and they had people dressed up in the audience scaring people, i thought madman mars had come for me for sure.
7. American werewolf in london-Really like the movie and story,plus i have been on the moors and it is very scary there.
8. Fright Night-I have always liked this movie,good ol mr. vincent the vampire killer.
9.The Exorcist- There is no horror movie that has ever scared me like this one.
10.Darkness Falls-This is just a creepy scary movie.I love how scary the tooth fairy looks.
10.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Man...hard to pick the top ten but I guess I'll go by the ones I have seen the most often or have in my collection.

In no particular order.

1. *Psycho*..How can you not like this movie? Classic Hitchcock and soooo quotable.
"she's as harmless as one of those stuffed birds"

2.*FrightNight. * I have seen this sooo many times. A teenager who loves a vampire killer on tv, and a vampire moves in next door. Good stuff. My favorite quote from this movie is...."They could suck their way through the entire town. It wouldn't be much of a loss"

3.*Halloween.* Well, a horror movie set on my favorite day of the year. Good old slow-stalking killer.

4. *What Lies Beneath*. Yeah, I know...predictable. I just think it is a neat ghost story. I don't usually like ghost stories.

5. *The Wolf Man (1941)*. A movie that has a catchy little poem and a gypsy curse. I have been fascinated with this movie since I was a little kid. Larry Talbot is so sweet. OK, he tries to steal another man's fianc'ee. Hey, if you are not cheating then you are not trying. This is my all-time favorite classic movie. (lol..I think I have said that about *Psycho* too at times)
Yes, I am excited about the remake and have downloaded the promo pics as my screensavers.

6. *Alien. * Yeah, it borders sci-fi but scary anyway.

7. *Frankenstein (1931)*. I like everything about this movie. Because the way the sets are built, it is almost like watching a play. This runs a close second to *The Wolfman *

8. *An American Werewolf in London*. Great sound-track, a classic monster and a dead friend who gets more rotten by the minute.

9. *28 Days Later* Not really a zombie movie since the people aren't dead yet. I like survival films. No where to run to ..no where to hide. This one doesn't depress me since there was a little hope at the end.

10. *Carrie*...a movie that if I watch it at home alone makes me turn on all the lights when I go to bed. It is probably the only movie that does that to me other than the *Exorcist *or *The Omen.*

OK I keep editing this....too many movies that I like.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Great lists, everyone.

Good to concentrate on the positive, and not have everyone constantly concentrating on what they dislike and the negative. 

Keep 'em coming, gang!


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

My Top 10 Favorite Horror Films are just films that I like more than any of the rest. *I would have a different list* for the 10 that I think are the absolute best. These are all my personal opinions, nothing more, these are the films that I enjoy watching the most, have the most things I like to see in them, and are the most fun for me personally. Me being a misanthropic, introverted gay guy from a small town in America with a strong urge to like things no one else does. Or to call something "underrated" out of nothing more than pure spite. Be prepared to disagree heartily. But remember- I'm sure you'll win because you're better and more popular and you have more friends than I do or whatever. :biggrinvil:

In no particular order:

1.







Carnival of Souls (1962)
For the 1960's, the first three black and white horror films I saw, and I'm sure most people saw as well, were _Psycho_, _The Haunting_, and _Night of the Living Dead_. I'm here to say, neither rocked my boat. I always say when people talk about the 60's in horror and those three movies are always on their top list, "I've got a better three;" _Repulsion_, _Spider Baby_, and _Carnival of Souls_. Carnival is simply the greatest atmosphere film ever made. Because the atmosphere both affects the main character's reality and is made to symbolize much of the emotion and darkness the character is feeling. Music is of key importance to me in any horror movie, and Gene Moore's organ score for this film lays any and every classic horror film to waste with the scope of its' haunting, eerie beauty. The filmmaking is gorgeous and fascinating on every single level. Even more intriguing is that- this was made as an industrial film (among the filmmakers' plate of safety, cultural trade, and travel documentaries) to be sold as an art film, inspired by international master filmmakers Ingmar Berman and Jean Cocteau. The dialogue is also marvelously intelligent, insightful, and brilliant.

2.







Creepshow (1982)
The ultimate trick to me loving a horror movie, *really loving* it, is to take me as far away from reality as humanly possible (just short of making everything CGI). Realistic, as a goal for a horror filmmaker, is overrated. I can get realistic violence for free all over TV, or by borrowing copies of any western, war movie, action movie whatever from friends (or by watching reality-TV). So atmosphere in horror, with me, is the most important element of all. You can achieve such with style or music. This film has both. So right away, it's a winner. This one sort of takes Argento's _Suspiria_ and _Inferno_ phase to the next level, in terms of flamboyantly garish use of colors, but also by making the "standard eerie music" much more eerie and overt, and by upping the gore quotient by virtue of more realistic-looking blood (the one element I like to be realistic in my horror), more bodies, and featuring more amazing special effects work in all areas, including incredible-looking monsters. Every moment in this *symphony* of pure, fun, dark & stylish horror film hits its' intended mark. Every element remains successful, save for perhas some over-the-top acting, which still adds to the enjoyment of the film.

3.







The Fog (1980)
Another feature of my favorite horror movies I hope you'll be able to pick up on is - how important natural settings are to me. I'm a huge admirer of nature and a lover of the outdoors (when it's not being polluted by crowds of people), and you can barely have atmosphere without a location that provides you extraordinary stylistic opportunities. This is one of Carpenter's absolute best showcases for his camerawork, while at the same time his music score is ethereal and the coastal Californian setting breath-taking. The plot is simple, the dialogue is sparse, and the mood is so potent, you remember the movie after watching it almost as though you were there. Not to mention that the image of a rolling mass of fog with something dangerous inside of it is terrifying and has gone on to be used in similar ways in films like _Fright Night_ and _IT_.

4.







Dead Dudes in the House (1988)
Deep down, at heart I am definitely a gorehound. And a real connoisseur of _the finer_ side of gore fx. And I'm very critical of a film that decides it wants to give you more gore than anything else. Or, if you're like Lucio Fulci and, you want to stop the entire movie and force people to sit through a set-piece of gore - it better be damn good. This is the movie that really planted that seed in me. It's also very genre-bending for a zombie film. Because the zombies actually look and feel more like vampires. There is a real trust game played between the killers in this movie and the victims. Once a victim dies, they are resurrected and become undead killers preying on the other victims trapped in the house (of the film's title). Like Pet Sematary, there is a frighteningly dark and evil humanity to the zombies in this film. They have a lot to say, too. And it's twisted and even brings out new personality traits that the zombies didn't have when they were living people. The death scenes are absolutely brutal, the gore is plentiful and the fx look amazing, and though the music is extremely repetitive and cheap and one-note, it's effective as hell. This film rips a bit off, but it also achieves a far more primitive scare quality than most of the films it's copying.

5. Videodrome (1982)
One of the coolest damn things to have in a horror film is genuine, ice-cold intrigue. Videodrome is one of the most provocative, fascinating, and methodically calculated horror films I've ever seen. When you have that quality, you can achieve truly disturbing sequences without cheapening the film's integrity. The film also twists the concepts of morality itself by having no truly sympathetic characters. Yet the intelligence of a seriously flawed character like Max Renn, is someone a normal viewer can relate to. And this film achieved that without making him into a blubberingly ignorant cuss machine or stoner or hillbilly, like Eli Roth or Rob Zombie's characters usually are. The film also flexes wonderfully dark and atmospheric style muscles with Howard Shore's searingly ambient score. And, the imagery involved in the television's living transformations. Not just the famous expanding lips, but also the "electronic fireplace" sex scene, the death of Max Renn, and the concepts of Max's perception becoming "total hallucination" without his knowing. The dialogue is radical and sharp as a sword, the social commentary comes from a completely original angle, and almost every idea feels entirely fresh.

It took me 3 days to write this. It's going to take me awhile to finish with the next 5.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

DeadDudeintheHouse said:


> But remember- I'm sure you'll win because you're better and more popular and you have more friends than I do or whatever. :biggrinvil:


Actually, I concur with a few of your top picks, so keep 'em coming. And no, I don't think I'm better or more popular than you or anyone here, or anywhere.

I'm just a fan and someone who likes to talk about horror with friends and have some fun. :jol:


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

DeadDude-- I absolutely loved Spider Baby!!

I totally need to redo my top 10....


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I need to rent some of these films.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm gonna attempt..

1.Evil Dead 2: Dead By Dawn- I'm a B-Movie kinda guy and this is just totally my style. This isn't a bad movie at all but it is so goofy and fairly over the top plus the scene where everything starts laughing including a moose head and a lamp will stick in my head forever.
2. Hellraiser- While I still haven't seen any of the sequels im sure they don't beat this one. Love the Cenobites and their twisted S&M and the whole frank thing creeped me out when I first saw it.
3. Dawn of the Dead- This is another movie that is perfect for me because while this is essentially a serious movie Romero threw in a lot of Black Comedy and the characters are great.
4. Plan 9 From Outer Space- Perhaps known as the number one B-Movie if my friend didn't show me this my life wouldn't be the same. I love you for not being able to direct Ed Wood. Classic lines include, Inspector Clay is dead,murdered...and someone's responsible!
5. The Thing- Just recently saw this and was blown away even though special effects are a tad dated I got scared and i'm thankful for not seeing this when I was younger. Everything about this film is amazing.
6. Signs- When M. Night Shamalyn was a promising director, this was one of the first horror movies when I finally started not getting totally scared by horror and enjoying it. I will remember the birthday party scene and how terrifyed I was first seeing it and still thinking about it. Plus I love Aliens! Which brings me to...
7. Aliens- I guess this is more a Sci-Fi film but it is borderline for me. The little crawler that is like a spider bothers me too much! This is my faviorite of the Alien movies and I love the action and atmosphere. Inspired me to want to direct.
8. Halloween 2- My faviorite of the Halloween films and maybe my faviorite slasher. I watch it every Halloween along with the first one if they are on. (Which you know they are gonna be!) Michael Myers is not what you want to see outside your window.
9. Nightmare on Elm Street Series- Now I haven't seen every one but Freddy's humor after the first film draws me to the series. I really dug New Nightmare because it had a real freddy and Dream Child freaked me out when I watched it. Geez I haven't seen one of these in at least 3 years! (I'm not counting Freddy vs. Jason. I hated that)
10.28 Days Later- I love the independent movie feel and the infected. This movie was realistic feeling and is a joy to watch. I like how even the military aren't much help to the survivors which adds to the feeling of doom.

I still have a lot of movies to watch so one day this list will change.


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

*top 5 halloween movies of all time!!*

good evening folks!,well we are past half way to halloween,can i ask you halloweeners what are your top 5 halloween movies of all time are,here"s mine.

1.halloween
2.trick r treat
3.exorcist
4.hocus pocus
5.the fog


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Hhhhmmm...now that is going to be a tough one because there is cutesy Halloween, and scary Halloween. Okay, here are mine:

1-Hocus Pocus
2-Trick R Treat
3-The Nightmare Before Christmas
4-Halloween (the original)
5-When Good Ghouls Go Bad

(I may come back and edit some of these....)


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hey not bad pumpkin5,youv"e picked 3 out of my 5,good taste in movies


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

1. Saw (only because of the trap design and the story, Im not a big fan of the gore)
2. Halloween
3. Scream
.... I am not sure what else...
(don't watch very many horror movies)
)


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

xx


----------



## stars8462 (Sep 28, 2008)

1. Halloween (1978) - Still my favorite after all these years. Perfect movie to watch when home alone in a dark house

2. Trick r Treat - Great individual stories. Excellent the way they tie together. The perfect movie to watch on Halloween

3. Abbott & Costello Meet Frankenstein - I know it's actually a comedy, but I loved the opportunity to see all my favorite horror monsters in one movie along with my favorite comedy team

4. Pumpkinhead - Great, and extremely spooky revenge story.

5. Cold Prey/Cold Prey 2 - Excellent slasher film set in an abandoned ski lodge. Reminds me a lot of Halloween, but in a good way

6. Friday The 13th - all of them except Part 9 (yes, even Jason X and the remake). Jason has always been my favorite slasher, and watching him hack his way through teenagers is a great way to spend a stormy night

7. Bad Moon - Always thought this was a great looking werewolf. Transfomation is horrible, but I love the rest of the movie

8. Dog Soldiers - Great combination of action and horror

9. The Lost Boys - What can I say, besides this has to be one of the best vampire movies of all time

10. Fright Night (remake) - sorry, but "Evil" was so dang annoying in the original, that I just cannot stand to watch it.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*I guess I need to start on my list.....don't want to be left out you know. *__*:jol:*_


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

If I have the DVD, that is usually my favorites list. Unfortunately, my list is a little longer than the ten.

*The Exorcist *- I was 12 years old when Linda Blair (another 12 year old) scared the hell out of me. I have been forever trying to get that sensation from the horror movies that are out today.

*Jaws* - We just moved into a house on the night I went to see this. We had water-based heating and once I heard the water going through the pipes, I freaked.

*Nightmare on Elm Street *(original) My friend came over to watch a movie and brought over Part 1 and 2. Because she already watched the first movie, we moved to Part 2 and she left the VHS tape with me of the original and I watched it myself in the middle of the afternoon. Needless to say, I was in my 20's and waiting outside for hubby to come home from work.

*Dracula* - with Bela Legosi - timeless classic

*Wolf man *with Lon Chaney Jr. Again, timeless classic

*Hocus Pocus *- I love the actors/actesses (especially Debbie Reynolds)in this and whenever it's on, I always watch it.

*GingerSnaps* - Was hooked on this movie from the first time I saw it.

*Dog Soldiers *- So different

*Sixth Sense *- Another movie that I left the light on for a while. Liked the twist at the end.

*The Shining *(1980) Was at my cousin's house and had to walk home in the snow after watching it. It was only a few blocks but still.

*The Omen *(original) - Movie had a creepiness to it. Always loved the graveyard scene and would give anything to have that same look for my yardhaunt.

*Misery* - The reality factor in this is disturbing enough because by today's standards it can happen. Kathy Bate's role was spot on.

*Silver Bullet *- I don't know what it is but I love this movie and Gary Busey in it as the uncle.

*The Frighteners *- Another movie that I watch when it's on tv. Hubby even watches it when it's on. Never get tired of it.

*The Changeling *with George C Scott - Still creeps me out and will watch it everytime.

*The Conjuring *- I know it's new but I had to keep the light on and I will be buying the DVD as soon as it's released.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

I will give it a go...

1. Jaws - not only is it my favorite horror movie it is one of my favorite movies all time. I liked everything about it, the acting, the lines, everything. Fell off a stool the first time I saw it (on TV) when Ben Gardiner's head pops out of the hull of his boat. I agree with Roxy Quints telling of the Indianapolis sinking is awesome.

2. Sleepy Hollow - nice take on the story, and I didn't mind Johnny Depp as Crane. Like to watch it every Halloween.

3. Nightmare on Elmstreet (1-6) - never really saw 7, only parts of it and thought it was stupid. First six where good.

4. Saw - loved the first one, didn't mind the second one but after that they became predictable. The first one was great. Never saw the ending coming.

5. Halloween (1978) - First one was great and scared me, liked that they "kinda finished" the story in the second one, not a fan of the others. I liked the first one because there was no "reason", just senseless killing, it made it scarier.

6. Final Destination - Same situation as Saw. I loved the first one, the whole plot, everything. I found myself trying to figure out how to stop death with the characters. Second was good, but than it was the same thing over and over with more gore. I want suspese that keeps me interested, gore for a scare isn't scary.

7. Scream - It's one franchise that I liked the original and the sequels. I liked how they tied them all together, and the "horror movie rules" made it fun.

8. Pet Semetary - 2 reasons: The Ramones title song and Fred Gwynne. "Sometimes dead is better".

9. The Lost Boys - I liked the movie. I liked the twist on the vampire story, I liked the humour in it. I thought it was a fun movie, with a good twist.

10 A Tie. 
Dracula (1931) - I liked this version of the story, and whenever I think of the character I think of Bela Lugosi.

Psycho - any movie you can reference in a sporting context is great by me. If your a hockey fan and a player scores a goal in the top part of the net you can always describe it as "going upstairs where Norman Bates keeps his mother". Besides its Hitchcock.

There you have it.


----------



## pamelakumar (Oct 19, 2013)

Top 10 favorite Horror movies of all time:

-Phantom of the Opera
-Dracula
-London After Midnight
-Island of Lost Souls
-Night of the Living Dead
-A Nightmare On Elm Street
-Prom Night
-Wrong Turn
-House on Haunted Hill
-The Woman In Black.


----------

